# B&S 28N707 Push Rod Orientation Help - Rookie Mistake



## makemwork (Oct 7, 2007)

I am changing the head gasket on my B&S 28N707 T: 0173 and did not pay attention to the push rod orientation :drunk: ; (head hung in shame). There are two rods, one solid one hollow. Which rod goes on the top and which on the bottom? Also, is there a torque spec i need to follow when bolting down the head?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Solid push rod generally is for the exhaust, and the hollow one for the intake.


----------



## makemwork (Oct 7, 2007)

I figured as much but i am struggling as to which rod goes on the top and which on the bottom.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It should be pretty easy to tell by following the port next to the valve. If it goes to the muffler then it's the exhast valve, and of course if it ports to the carburetor it's the intake valve. Looking at the IPL for your model engine, the exhaust valve should be the one on top and the intake is the one on the bottom. The exhaust valve will also have a stiffer spring on it, so you can probably tell them apart by pushing open the valves with your finger to see which one requires more effort to open.

Best of Luck....


----------

